# Hilfe, Festplatte arbeitet ständig, Win7 Acer Notebook, kein Virus



## kassi (29. Januar 2012)

*Hilfe, Festplatte arbeitet ständig, Win7 Acer Notebook, kein Virus*

Nabend Leute,

beim Notebook(Acer TravelMate 5735Z-454G64Mnss, 500GB HDD, 4GB RAM, 2x2.3Ghz Core 2 Duo 4500) von meiner Freundin arbeitet die Festplatte die ganze Zeit. Dabei friert der Desktop alle 10 Minuten für etwa 2-3 Minuten ein (Mauszeiger lässt sich noch bewegen). Ich dachte zuerst an einen Virus, da MSSE aufeinmal nicht mehr drauf war. Hab es wieder installiert, durchlaufen lassen, MBAM ebenso. Mit 0 Funden. Checkdisk ebenso gemacht, Indexierungsdienst & Windows Defender sind auch deaktiviert.. Mittlerweile bin ich etwas ratlos. Habe den Test von HDTune gemacht und der kommt auf 21MB/s Transfer-Average, Oberflächencheck zeigt keine Fehler. 
Beim Windows Update & Defragmentieren hängt er ewig bei 0%,

Nachdem ich bei Autoruns einige Programme aus dem Startvorgang rausgenommen habe, habe ich entdeckt, dass die rdpclip fehlt. Nach einer kurzen Suche fand ich heraus, dass diese nur für Remote-Verbindungen gebraucht wird. Habe dies im Arbeitsplatz deaktiviert. Dachte evtl. er sucht die ganze Zeit nach der Datei, jedoch war das leider eine Fehleinschätzung.

PS: Im Ressourcenmonitor wird angezeigt, dass das "System" durchgehend mit 1.2 MB/s liest und 3.3 MB/s schreibt...Tendenz steigend... 
PSS: Systemwiederherstellung ist deaktiviert!

Weiss einer weiter? Danke!

*PS: Nach längerer Google-Suche habe ich jetzt herausgefunden, dass der Dienst "Überwachung verteilter Verknüpfungen (Client)" wohl sehr viel Festplattenressourcen frisst. Hab ihn deaktiviert und nun siehts besser aus...*


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, Festplatte arbeitet ständig, Win7 Acer Notebook, kein Virus*

Versuche doch mal einen Check mit *HiJackThis*. Dieses erstellt ein Logfiele, welches Du *hier* auswerten lassen kannst (Inhalt des Logs in das Fenster einfügen und auswerten lassen). Das wär eine Möglichkeit der Sache auf die Spur zu kommen. 
Der *Process Explorer* von SysInternals ist genauer in der Darstellung von Prozessen mit ihren Abhängigkeiten untereinander als der Taskmanager/Ressource Manager.
Vielleicht finden die ja etwas.
MfG

*EDIT:* Ein Check durch einen Online-Scanner könnte auch nicht schaden. Z.B.: durch *F-Secure Onlinescanner*.


----------



## kassi (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, Festplatte arbeitet ständig, Win7 Acer Notebook, kein Virus*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Habe die Log von Hijackthis ausgewertet...waren ein paar Neutrale dabei, aber nichts, was auf einen Virus hinweist.
Ich vermute eher, dass irgendein blöder Dienst von Windows das ganze so ins Rollen bringt. Beim Startup hat der Prozess "SeachFilterHost.exe" etwa 3GB Speicher gefressen,
ist jetzt aber wieder ruhig. Trotzdem schreibt der Prozess "System" die ganze Zeit mit fast 10MB/s gesamt.

PS: Nach fast 15min nach dem Boot ist Ruhe...Was kann das sein?


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, Festplatte arbeitet ständig, Win7 Acer Notebook, kein Virus*

Das kann durchaus der Indexdienst von Windows sein.


----------



## kassi (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, Festplatte arbeitet ständig, Win7 Acer Notebook, kein Virus*

Ist ja alles abgeschaltet...Naja jetzt nach fast 2 Tagen mehreren Startups habe ich das Notebook einige Mal durchlaufen lassen und jetzt funktioniert wieder alles. Sehr strange :/


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, Festplatte arbeitet ständig, Win7 Acer Notebook, kein Virus*

Hast Du die Indizierung der Platten jeweils explizit deaktiviert?


----------



## kassi (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, Festplatte arbeitet ständig, Win7 Acer Notebook, kein Virus*

Japp, allerdings erst nachdem das Problem aufgetreten ist und danach hat die Festplatte ja noch weitergerödelt.


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, Festplatte arbeitet ständig, Win7 Acer Notebook, kein Virus*

Im Zweifelsfall den Onlinescanner mal drüberschauen lassen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, Festplatte arbeitet ständig, Win7 Acer Notebook, kein Virus*

Evlt. isses auch die Autodefragmentierung. Und manchmal ist es auch der Virenscanner, der einfach im HIntergrund scannt.


----------



## kassi (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, Festplatte arbeitet ständig, Win7 Acer Notebook, kein Virus*

Autodefragmentierung war ja deaktiviert, der Virenscanner läuft aber mal eben nicht jedes Mal 15 Minuten über 2 Tage. Hab ja über den Ressourcenmonitor gesehen, was es war. Jetzt ist wieder alles ok.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, Festplatte arbeitet ständig, Win7 Acer Notebook, kein Virus*

Hier ein Link zum Nachlesen  Festplatte 100% Zeit bei max. Aktivität | Manuel Wortmann


----------

